# Barium Enema Prep? Is this it???



## 21666 (Sep 13, 2005)

I am having a Barium Enema on Wednesday and I just went to the facility I am having it done to pick up the kit.All they gave me was a packet called LoSo Prep? It has Magnesium Citrate in it. It states all I do is a liquid diet tomorrow and then at 5:30, mix it up with water and drink it in at least 8 oz. That's it?I called the facility I am having it done at and asked why the tablets were removed and they said because they were not needed for a Barium Enema. I asked if this was going to clean me out and they said yes.Seeing I am taking this in the evening, I wonder if it will keep me up all night and if it will really do the job? I see so many others that have to do so much more prep?Does anyone have any information on this or done this?Thanks for any input.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Susan,Yeah I just a read about it and it does seem that the prep is a bit lighter than for a colonoscopy. But here is some more info:http://www.radiologyinfo.org/en/info.cfm?p...ergi#part_threeI wouldn't worry as you did call and confirm the instructions.. so you should be ok.All the best with this.BQ


----------

